# Trident Kraken Case



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone else have one of these? Seems really cool. However, since putting it on, the proximity sensor will not let the phone sleep while on a call. There is an opening/notch for the sensor. Thoughts?

Picked one up on Amazon for $10
http://www.amazon.com/Trident-Case-Kraken-Protective-ThunderBolt/dp/B0058KGX2Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1357274675&sr=8-4&keywords=kraken+thunderbolt


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have one, used it for about a week and stopped using it haha. It is a very cool looking case, but I thought it was a total PITA to take it on and off and it fit kind of crappy. Otherwise, I thought it wasn't a bad case


----------



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

UPDATE: I noticed the opening was not completely centered over the sensor. I widened the opening just a smidge with my pocket knife (just barely trimmed it) and now it works like a charm. 
Yes, it is a PITA to get it open, however, I plan on leaving it on 99% of the time. I'm coming from a Seidio Active that I've had since I got the phone (06/2011). The inner case seems to have lost some elasticity over time. Nonetheless, I have been most impressed with it. I may go back to it if I'm not impressed with the Kraken.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I tried this case and didn't like it. I ended up getting the seidio convert case for ext. Batteries, and the convert takes concrete impact without issues


----------



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

I used this for a few days, but just didn't like it, either. I went back to my trusty Seidio Active and a fresh screen protector. Oh well, for only $10, I can't complain, I suppose.


----------

